# A question for R/O's



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

As I live far from the nearest town, I am forced to use wireless internet. As such, I have a dipole antenna, on a mast which is attached to the chimney. On this mast there is also my TV antenna. Both co-axial cables run down the mast and into the house. Last night, I decided to download a large file. My TV was also on at the time but in another room. As soon as I started the download, my TV lost all station signals. About an hour later, when the download finished, the TV suddenly began showing pictures again. Is this pure coincidence, or could the TV signal be affected by the internet download. I don't normally have the TV on during the day, so I haven't noticed this phenomena before. 

Cheers,


----------

